# Recommend me some new MTB glasses



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Looking for some new glasses. Have seen two pairs I like but interested to hear what old people use and just media reviews. 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

I use $5 Bolle safety glasses from safetyglassesusa.com. I have clear and yellow tint. Yellow in the woods, clear in the rain.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm an old person and I got some sporty glasses from my optometrist...with photochromic progressive bifocal lenses.


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

I got these and are happy with them for the price
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B002BOB098/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

oakley radar ev - Prizm trail lenses. I also keep around some prizm road lenses for bright sunlight. I do have galaxy brand aftermarket clear lenses for night riding.

I use to wear cheap crappy glasses for riding, but I got these as a birthday gift last year and now I won't go back to cheap stuff. Optically, these are noticeably better and the prizm lenses are amazing.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

minimusprime said:


> oakley radar ev - Prizm trail lenses. I also keep around some prizm road lenses for bright sunlight. I do have galaxy brand aftermarket clear lenses for night riding.
> 
> I use to wear cheap crappy glasses for riding, but I got these as a birthday gift last year and now I won't go back to cheap stuff. Optically, these are noticeably better and the prizm lenses are amazing.


Ha! Yes the same as this, was running some 10 euro glasses for years, then I tried a friends prizm and that was it. Amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abevern (Apr 21, 2009)

Left field suggestion: Shred Provocator. I’ve had real and fake oakleys. And a bunch of random glasses. Super impressed with the shreds. Super light. Don’t move around. Great optics. Good coverage.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

JDHutch said:


> I use $5 Bolle safety glasses from safetyglassesusa.com.


I have a pair of Bolle safety glasses and several pairs of Uvex ones. Over the years I've tried a lot of glasses and I really don't see the need to spend any more. Safety glasses are available in all kinds of tints and styles and they are so cheap you don't need to worry about them getting scratched or broken, which they will.

The only thing you need to watch for is glasses that distort your vision. Even if it is slight, it find it very annoying. None of the safety glasses I've bought have done this but ironically, many of the cheap cycling glasses have.

Another type I like is Rayban style sunglasses. Years ago I used real Rayban Wayfairers until a friend pointed out that in a crash, having sheets of glass in front of your eyes might not be too clever so I have several pairs of Wayfairer style glasses with plastic lenses that I wear sometimes. The advantage they have is that the flatter lens fogs up less than the wraparound style as you get more airflow behind the lens.

I would try a bunch of cheap glasses until you find ones you like. If you drop big dollars on a pair and you don't like them, or break them, you'll not be a happy bunny.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Rootsboy said:


> Ha! Yes the same as this, was running some 10 euro glasses for years, then I tried a friends prizm and that was it. Amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same with me. The Prizm glasses are the best.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

I highly recommend ryders. Tons of styles and great tech with no distortion for the price if can get em on sale. I picked up a pair with photochromic lenses for $40 a few years back. Last year because of my profuse sweating on those long climbs I bit the bullet and paid double that for a pair with their anti fog coating. These are the only pair of shades I’ve owned that I can wear the entire ride without fogging issues. The price seems well worth it as long as I don’t lose them or sit on them.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm big on Tifosi Dolomites. They are photochromic, so they're good day/night, and vented so they're good all season long.

https://www.amazon.com/Tifosi-Dolomite-2-0-Wrap-Sunglasses/dp/B009VZDW50


----------



## LizInTheSun (Mar 1, 2017)

I bought fake POCs from wish.com. they are polarized and work great! I like the wider coverage. Less dirt gets in my eyes which is nice because I wear contacts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

SimonNI said:


> ...interested to hear what old people use...


Old people? That's a no-brainer bro. Blue Blockers. The bigger the better. Enough room to fit a pair of multi-focal eyeglasses underneath. Enjoy.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

I love wearing my Oakley Jawbreakers for road cross and mountain biking.


----------



## whtdel (Oct 24, 2008)

As far as glasses/frames go, plenty of options are available … it’s a matter of finding one pair that fits your face and style. Based on my experience, I prefers large diameter glasses, to prevent mud from being thrown in my eyes from underneath, while offering good wind protection from up top. POC does an excellent job for that matter.

One more point of interest is the color of the lens, depending if you ride in deep woods or sun-exposed trails, the right choice of colors and the right level of visible light transmission will provide better topo-contrast. In deep woods, yellow/orange/amber with high VLT% will help filter out blue-light to improve contrast … while in the open terrain, choosing a dark brown or grey lens (with low VLT%) will be beneficial. 

I don’t think polarized lens is of much help since light is being polarized when it reflects off and object (metal, water, etc.) … which is less common on trail environments.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Rudy Project Mayas. Not cheap but you can put any lens or script in them, there is a range of lens shapes and sizes. You can get multiple lenses if you like, they just clip in. Maya SUF | Rudy Project


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I am in the same dilemma, sorta... Trying to decide if I want to purchase a dedicated pair of prescription sunglasses or if I want to just get some OTG Goggles and use those. Goggles would definitely be the cheaper route, as I have a few extra pair of glasses laying around (lucky that my prescription hasn't really changed in about 5yrs) that I could use with the goggles. But just can't determine if I really want to spend $50+ on a decent pair of OTG goggles or just pony up for a prescription pair of sunglasses (I have a spare set of frames laying around from years ago that are still in good condition, Nike Ignite and SportRX confirmed they can do lenses for them).

I may end up doing both as I can wait on the sunglasses lenses until I get my HSA reimbursement in July, but in the mean time grab a pair of cheap-ish OTG Goggles. For the goggles I am just trying to determine what would be the best lens color for mixed light situations.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

I run Rudy Project Magsters which is just a wider templed version of the Rydon. The Rudy Projects are the first ones I've found that fit my giant head well, and if you want to run an RX you can get RX lenses or snap in a set behind the outer protective lenses. Win win.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

gregnash said:


> I am just trying to determine what would be the best lens color for mixed light situations.


I like an amber lense, blocks all UV but if anything makes thinks look brighter (greens more vivid) than it actually is without the glare and good in low light


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

i had lasik a couple months ago and finally got the option of using whatever glasses i want for riding. i went with Ryders Swampers with the photochromic lenses. i'd had transitions lenses on my regular glasses for as long as i can remember. i've got 2 rides in on these and like them. they are the 76-27% tint, so always a very light tint but in the sun they get as dark as sunglasses. at $40 i dont think they can be beat. the photochromic material is inside the plastic, so it won't scratch off like regular transitions lens material.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Nothing but Oakley Prizm. Prizm Road for road and Prizm Trail for, you guessed it, trails. If anyone says there's no difference between these and some cheapo knockoffs or safety glasses, no offense, they need a new optometrist. It's up to YOU if they're worth the difference in price, no one else. But there IS a difference in the quality and clarity.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

MozFat said:


> I like an amber lense, blocks all UV but if anything makes thinks look brighter (greens more vivid) than it actually is without the glare and good in low light


Yeah this is what my current Rayban's are, just wasn't sure if there was something better for typical trail riding. Still debating on whether I want the goggles or not, would definitely help with winter riding and keeping my glasses from fogging up.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I prefer revo's and they are not too expensive but not cheap either or have some RayBans as a back up. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Not a fan of my Oakley Jawbreakers but the Prizm lenses are great. The Oakley logo on the side of the Jawbreakers are to big and invade my periphery vision. I would look at the frameless Prizms instead.


----------



## koiom (Mar 17, 2009)

Another vote for Prizm trails. Absolutely love mine


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Oakley Prizm trail lenses are good for low light but not enough if you'll be in direct sunlight imo... The mirrored lenses in the 100% glasses are excellent for brighter rides.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

I used to buy nothing but Oakley. Used to is the key word. I've gone to Rudy Project about 5 years ago and they are amazing. We got our first pair for free because my girlfriend was on a sponsored race team. a few years later they got badly scratched and I sent them in for service. The US rep sent me a brand new pair and upgraded me to the Transision style lens ... at NO charge ... WOW. I had another pair of Rudy Projects get eaten by my dog. They were purchased on the close-out site and no longer available. I took a chance and sent them in anyways. Rudy found a pair, somewhere, and replaced them.

Rudy also has as lot of 'VIP' or brand ambassador codes out there for regular discounts. If you don't mind an older model or color, the clearance site also is great. If you're going really sneaky, buy a pair damaged on eBay or CL and send them in to be 'fixed'.

Rudy Project Clearance Rack


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

Oakley Jawbreaker with Prizm Trail lenses.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Personally, I would be leery of Oakleys. 

For years, I was an Oakley freak. I had everything Oakley made. Shirts, socks, jackets, hoodies, gloves, belts. You name it. I still have it all. Even the old Dog the Bounty Hunter Thuds. Or whatever they are called. LMFAO!!! In fact I still use my Oakley wallet I bought 7 years ago. And countless sunglasses over the years. Wow.I still wear them all.

The problem is that over the years, I have found that their quality has deteriorated to the point of going straight down the shitter. It hurts me to say that, but my prescription eyeglass frames are a good example. They had to be replaced and the replacement frames soon began to suffer the exact same fate as the originals. No warranty on the warranty replacements. 

Right after Christmas I bought a bunch of hydrolix t-shirts on sale, but had to return a few because the left sleeve was WAY smaller than the right sleeve. WTF?

I have talked to a few Oakley sales staff who readily acknowledge that Oakley ain't what it used to be. 

I have not bought any Oakley sunglasses in the last few years. But my bet is that they are nowhere near the quality of the stuff that put them on the map. Hopefully I am wrong. Trust me - I have a soft spot in my heart for Oakley. Oakley was a part of some of my fondest biking years and memories. For the same cos though, I have to think there are much better options readily available, at least in terms of quality.

That is obviously only my own personal experience and my own opinion. I am sure there are others would strongly disagree with my observations.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

mtnbkrmike said:


> That is obviously only my own personal experience and my own opinion. I am sure there are others would strongly disagree with my observations.


I will not purchase anything from oakley except for their prizm lens series sports glasses. I have had nothing but issues with any of their apparell from nomex racing suits to back packs etc etc.

Their prizm series lenses however, are a different animal and I won't ride with anything but them. That being said, their frames are so so, although the Radar EV and pretty impressive from a use/comfort design aspect. I will not purchase any of their other sunglasses for daily use. For that I wear smith etc.

I will however say that the eyewear industry basically funnels down to 4 massive companies.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm really leaning towards some Oakley Radar trail with prizm. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## craZivn (Mar 16, 2017)

I use Harbor Freight safety glasses at $2.99 a pop. Have clear, amber and dark tint for different occasions. They fit well, cover well and don't distort like some other cheap safety glasses I've tried. 

Ivan


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got the Prizm in road and trail...it's hard to go back to anything else after using them. I also have a pair of the 100% Speedcraft...they are one of the most comfortable pair of glasses I own.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok...

Dropped by the Oakley Store to buy my daughter a pair of sunglasses for a little Easter present. Holy crap. All you guys are 100% right about the Prizm lenses. Wow. I liked them so much for my daughter that I grabbed a pair myself. Custom Quarter Jackets with Prizm Trails for her, and Flak 2.0 XLs with Prizm Trails for me.

Outstanding.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Shredmonkey said:


> I highly recommend ryders.


+1 great styles, lens options and hinges hold up well. I also really like Smith PivLock's although much pricier compared to Ryder.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> +1 great styles, lens options and hinges hold up well. I also really like Smith PivLock's although much pricier compared to Ryder.


I tried a few pairs of Riders on - one pair was $150. To my eyes at least, the lenses in the Ryders did not remotely compare to the Oakley Prizm Trail (or Road) lenses. As mentioned in my post above, I have not been impressed with anything Oakley for the past 5 or so years. But wow - the Prizm lenses really are impressive. Back to back, and blindfolded, I would be surprised if many/any would pick the Ryders. But maybe.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got a pair of Tifosi Veloce readers.
Smoke with +1.5 bifocal inserts.
I wanted the light night Fototec lenses, but the importer doesn't bring any in to the country.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

HI !
Season starts and i have similar question ! 
for now, i've narrowed my choices to: 
-Oakley Jawbreaker Trail Prizm
-Smith Optics PivLock Arena
-Tifosi Davos

We know that *Oakley Jawbreaker Trail Prizm* is a benchmark here (and quite expensive, with just one lens)

What about others? *Smith Optics Pivlock Arena* has almost the same price (maybe a little cheaper), but you have 3 lenses in a package.
Smith Optics ChromaPop, comparable to Prizm? (enhancing contrast in the forest - low/mid light)
(only downside is that they have no frame - more wind or even debris in your eyes :/ )

*Tifosi Davos* - 2-3 times cheaper than Jawbreaker, 3 lenses in a package. Does AC Red increases contrast a bit ?

Does anyone compare them ?


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I tried every pair of safety glasses at Home Depot and they all had extreme magnification similar to a pair of reading glasses

I've never gotten a pair of cheap glasses that didnt have some level of magnification, and they all suffer from bad glare in direct sunlight due to poor optics. 

Best thing to do is just get some unboxed glasses like Scott Pivlocks or Oakleys on Ebay, they are pretty cheap and have dramatically better optics. I regret wasting money on crappy glasses, I spent more on finding a usable pair of crappy glasses than Ebay Jawbreakers with Prizm lenses.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

I have Smith Arena Max glasses. Overall I like them but they don't play well with my TLD A1 helmet. So you better check if you helmet will work with glasses you want to buy.

I recently have tried Adidas Zonyk Aero Pro and liked them a lot.

Also, new Shimano S-Phyre Premium looks good.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

Count me as another that loves the prizm trail lenses from Oakley. Only problem is that many of the newer helmets with more coverage near the temples, the ear pieces bump out on the Radar style and many Oakley frames so they don't sit right. It's annoying enough that I'm torn between buying different glasses, or finding a different helmet.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

sherwin24 said:


> Count me as another that loves the prizm trail lenses from Oakley. Only problem is that many of the newer helmets with more coverage near the temples, the ear pieces bump out on the Radar style and many Oakley frames so they don't sit right. It's annoying enough that I'm torn between buying different glasses, or finding a different helmet.


I appreciate that this may not apply to many, but I can report that the Quarter Jackets and Flak 2.0s work beautifully with the Bell Super 2R.

And yeah - agreed - the Prizm Trails are sweet. Even for commuting. Best biking lenses I have ever owned over 2+ decades of biking (well, my old transition VR28s or something were pretty damn awesome as well, before they met their demise on Razor's Edge). Oakley's quality may have slipped on its apparel and other hard goods in recent years, but it apparently hasn't on its lenses or frames (except for my metal prescription frames, which have been a disaster, as set out above).


----------



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

I really like the Scattante Mestre glasses from Perfomance Bike. Their quality is pretty good, price fine, and they don't rub up against my bushy, cro-magnon eyebrows. 
https://www.performancebike.com/sho...s/scattante-mestre-multi-lens-eyewear-40-5171

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Picked up some spy "dirty mo" sunglasses and like them so far and they were inexpensive but only have used them on two rides to date.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

razorjack said:


> HI !
> 
> What about others? *Smith Optics Pivlock Arena* has almost the same price (maybe a little cheaper), but you have 3 lenses in a package.
> Smith Optics ChromaPop, comparable to Prizm? (enhancing contrast in the forest - low/mid light)
> (only downside is that they have no frame - more wind or even debris in your eyes :/ )


+1 smith pivlock area. 3 lenses that are very easy to change, superior optics, no distortion


----------



## Lou Pearce (Sep 28, 2018)

Well, Oakley is one of my favorite brands.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I got off on this rabbit hole not too long ago. Prizm trail seems to be the universal choice for those who ride in the woods. They are a bit steep for me and the Oakley frames tend to be a bit radical looking for my taste, although I am sure their functionality is top-notch.

I stumbled upon a discontinued pair of Julbo in a "downhill" frame with their Zebra Light photochromic lenses. They are quite light (80-16% light transmission) and are that funky red/orange/amber "coating" like the Prizm trail.

I have not ridden them in the woods yet, because we all just got off the Ark around here. But I have worn them for experimental purposes in dark, gray, rainy weather and really like them. So much, in fact, that I may consider them standard equipment for driving on those kind of days. Might be a somewhat lower cost alternative to the Oakleys.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

TwiceHorn said:


> I got off on this rabbit hole not too long ago. Prizm trail seems to be the universal choice for those who ride in the woods. They are a bit steep for me and the Oakley frames tend to be a bit radical looking for my taste, although I am sure their functionality is top-notch.
> 
> I stumbled upon a discontinued pair of Julbo in a "downhill" frame with their Zebra Light photochromic lenses. They are quite light (80-16% light transmission) and are that funky red/orange/amber "coating" like the Prizm trail.
> 
> I have not ridden them in the woods yet, because we all just got off the Ark around here. But I have worn them for experimental purposes in dark, gray, rainy weather and really like them. So much, in fact, that I may consider them standard equipment for driving on those kind of days. Might be a somewhat lower cost alternative to the Oakleys.


Love my Julbo Zebras! They do take just a minute to adjust to big swings in lighting...say thick woods to open field on a sunny day... But, less drastic changes are almost unnoticeable.


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

Toogy said:


> I got these and are happy with them for the price
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B002BOB098/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's a great price. Still holding up?


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been wearing Howard Leight by Honeywell Vapor II shooting glasses with amber lenses. They're made by UVEX I think based on the frame branding. I almost bought some Prism Trail lensed Oakleys, but I figured "What the heck, I'll try something cheap first." They've served me well enough that I haven't been tempted to upgrade.

For comparison, I have Smith goggles with Chromapop lenses. They're probably a smidgeon sharper, but I don't really prefer them.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

I wear the Oakley Flak 2.0 XL with photochromic lenses. It's nice to not have to worry about it getting dark when riding after work.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I was able to ride today wearing the Julbos with Zebra Light lenses. I rode at high noon on a bright, crisp, cool day on a pretty wooded trail. The leaves are falling/en, so it may not be as dark as spring or summer. However, the "dapple," which bothers me the most of any light condition, was in full effect. The glasses were extremely effective for that.

Now, as mentioned, this may not be as dark as some conditions I will encounter, but, this was a trail I haven't ridden in three years that was covered with leaves, so I was extremely alert to roots, rocks, etc. hiding in the leaves and did not feel that the glasses inhibited this in any way.

I am very favorably impressed.


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Just bought a pair of Oakley Jawbreaker, have not tried it on as I've not touched my bike in weeks. Other pairs I've always been interested in are the 100% Speedcraft and Speedtrap glasses, those look freaking cool!


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Update on the Julbo Zebra Light. I rode on a very overcast day on a very woody trail wearing them. I'm not sure they improve anything as far as contrast (that would require some side by side trials that I haven't done), but they certainly don't hurt. Very wearable in very gloomy conditions.

Also, they are anti-fog coated and had not fogged here in cooler rides (50-60) but they did a bit on this ride when I stopped. As soon as I got moving again, they unfogged. This is a newish trail to me and was covered with leaves, so I stopped a lot.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

I have two pair of Ryders... one pair is anti-fog( which is total BS) and the other pair the lenses do not fit in the slots properly so they keep wanting to come out ...our shop sells ryders but I wont ever buy another pair.
I got a pair of Serfas on clearance from one of our distributors, which I use for road riding, the most comfortable glasses I've ever worn. I don't want to use them for MTB in fear of breaking them, so cheap safety glasses is what it will be.


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

I love my Smith Attack sunglasses with the Chromapop lens. The Chromapop lens really makes the colors vibrant and pop out and provide great contrast to see the trail. Steep and Cheap has these at an amazing price right now....

https://www.steepandcheap.com/smith-attack-chromapop-sunglasses?skid=SMI00H8-SQURDMIR-ONESIZ


----------



## lunacity360 (Dec 7, 2018)

+1 Oakley Jawbreakers Prizm Trail


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

JDHutch said:


> I use $5 Bolle safety glasses from safetyglassesusa.com. I have clear and yellow tint. Yellow in the woods, clear in the rain.


Came across this post while searching for eye wear options. As I'm on my last pair of progressives, I fear that I soon will lose them to breakage or scratches (can't stand that). 
For $35 I got some clear lenses, smoked glasses/goggle type, and here's the bonus, ones with cheaters on top and bottom! For work, I so many times need to see up close while looking up.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Sam56 (Mar 15, 2016)

minimusprime said:


> I will not purchase anything from oakley except for their prizm lens series sports glasses. I have had nothing but issues with any of their apparell from nomex racing suits to back packs etc etc.
> 
> Their prizm series lenses however, are a different animal and I won't ride with anything but them. That being said, their frames are so so, although the Radar EV and pretty impressive from a use/comfort design aspect. I will not purchase any of their other sunglasses for daily use. For that I wear smith etc.
> 
> I will however say that the eyewear industry basically funnels down to 4 massive companies.


I agree about the Prizm lenses, also Radar EV are the best fitting cycling frames I ever used. I have been using them for years without any issues. Other than them, I just discovered the Field Jackets and they have quickly become my favorite frames for any sport.

I bought some 100% Speedcrafts with the Hiper lens recently, but won't be using them until the cycling season begins. We'll see how those are compared to Prizm.


----------



## edvurd (Jul 21, 2008)

As everyone has said, the Prizm Trails are very nice. However, for my riding in Southern California they're just too bright. I did try the Prizm Road as well and they were darker, but still let in too much light for my taste. The Radar EV I got also just didn't fit too well with my helmet. I ended up going with the Tifosi Crit which came with dark, amber and clear lenses all for $60 or so. In the end, I felt better about potentially breaking $60 glasses compared to $200.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I recently picked up some replacement lenses for my Jawbreakers. They are Prizm with a bronze tint. They are hella dark. I was passing up some turnoffs for some singletrack because I couldn't see the trail.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

RS VR6 said:


> I recently picked up some replacement lenses for my Jawbreakers. They are Prizm with a bronze tint. They are hella dark. I was passing up some turnoffs for some singletrack because I couldn't see the trail.


What kind of Prizms? I have Prizm Trails and if anything, I wish they were darker.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The Prizm Tungsten. They're made for bright light and have a "light transmission" of 14%. I think the Trail is 30%. I also have the Trail. They do to let in more light. I can see my eyes through the lenses vs the Tungsten ones which I can’t. They are good for more shaded areas. There are a couple more shades that let in less light. I think the Prizm Black are 11%.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> What kind of Prizms? I have Prizm Trails and if anything, I wish they were darker.


Prizm trail are not dark at all. Good for heavily wooded areas maybe. Prizm Road are darker and are what I use on overcast days with open skies (Phoenix riding, so not the same as overcast midwest winter days) or riding in northern Arizona under the pines. Prizm black/dark grey are very dark. I use those most of the time. I'm quite sensitive to bright sunlight though.

Check out oakleys website for VLT numbers


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Adidas Zonyk Pro with LST Vario lenses are for sure the best mtb glasses I've ever used. They look the same no matter what the light conditions are and change so fast I never notice it. 

Oakley Prism Trail are excellent for shaded and/or overcast but not dark enough for a lot of more exposed high altitude riding. 

With the LST Vario lenses I never need to consider what lenses to use or bring with me. Only downside is they are not good for driving, they make ghost images of car lights... for short trips it's not a big deal but I wouldn't use them for long drives.


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

JDHutch said:


> I use $5 Bolle safety glasses from safetyglassesusa.com. I have clear and yellow tint. Yellow in the woods, clear in the rain.


Thanks for the lead. That place has a huge selection of eyewear. I ordered a pair of these:

https://www.safetyglassesusa.com/pyramex-v2-reader-bifocal-safety-glasses-with-black-frame-and-amber-lens/

They just arrived, and I couldn't be more pleased. I have been wearing an old pair of my progressive / transition lens regular eyeglasses on my bike, and will start wearing these now, instead. I get the benefit of real safety glasses, and in the woods, for me, yellow is far better than grey or amber. I don't need prescription lenses for distance stuff - only for reading and details up close. These will allow me to do that. They fit well, even inside my full-face helmet. And the price was great.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Prizm low light lenses were a revelation for me riding in the redwood forest near my home. Big improvement over clear or yellow. 

Flight Jackets with the white frame and Prizm low light lens are pretty much always half price on Amazon. Probably because it's the fugliest color combo possible. Ideal for riders in the PNW or other heavily forested areas. Also great for embarrassing your offspring.


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

best anti-fog encountered so far: ryders. doesnt mean they wont ever fog up, but its like 25% better then oakley, smith, 100%. best fit: oakleys. however a managed to lose a pair of jawbreakers in a crash. Best optics: oakley or smith. the oakley were that good that i lost them and only found out later because they are totally not in the way. Currently have ryders as preferred glasses.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Top brands like Oakley, Smith, Rudy are alway safe bets.
I'm most curious about 100% as its a moto brand that resurfaced, but are sponsoring loads of top Pros in cycling.
Makes you wonder how much is marketing & flashy logos, and how much is actual IP & engineering?


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I scored a set of Oakley Radar EV Path glasses with dark lenses. From what I've read here, the Prizm lenses are the way to go. I ride PNW so even when it's sunny out, the trails are in the shade. Are Prizm standard lenses still the way to go?


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Christopher Robin said:


> I scored a set of Oakley Radar EV Path glasses with dark lenses. From what I've read here, the Prizm lenses are the way to go. I ride PNW so even when it's sunny out, the trails are in the shade. Are Prizm standard lenses still the way to go?


Definitely go with Prizm Low Light lenses for PNW forest riding.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Prizm Trail.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Prizm Trail ordered last night!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been riding Tifosi Fototec for twenty plus years, they last well, never broke a pair. I generally lose them before they wear out, on my sixth pair in ten years.

Pick the ones that fit your face. I ride the Seek FC, Crit, and Tyrant.

You can get the non Fototec with a fixed shading or they have glasses with three interchangeable lenses.

Even Fototec can be too dark at times so I keep a set of Homedepot Yellow tinted safety glasses in my pack for low light riding.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Can't believe i bought pair because I'm not one for expensive sunglasses, but I just received my spontaneous purchase of Julbo Renegades w/ Reactive Performance lenses. They are very light weight and fit my face pretty good. I considered the Prizm trail but wanted to be different. Normally would support a USA company but Oakley aren't made in the USA. The Fulbo's appear to be made in RU (Russia), and not in Romania as stated else where. What does a lifetime warranty actually mean?...we are about to find out.

[edit] At first try while sitting on the rooftop, I really can't tell if the lens transition. The mirrored lens is noticeable while wearing them, there's like an inner glare per say. The clarity is superb! You could very easily wear these inside. Need further convincing for $160.

*from website:*
CLEAR VISION WHATEVER THE CONDITIONS
Photochromic lenses (cat. 1 to 3 - visible light transmission rate: 17% - 75%), they get darker or lighter to match changing light conditions and therefore adapt to any time of day and to the terrain. Internal anti-fog coating and external oil-repellent coating (prevents marking, makes cleaning easier and facilitates water runoff). Ideal for trail running and mountain biking.


----------

